
Thermal Stabilization of Viral Vaccines in Low-Cost Sugar Films - _Microft
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-44020-w
======
_Microft
Summary: two vaccines that until now required a cold chain from production to
administration were coated with a thin film of a mix of two sugars and they
retained their efficacy for at least 2 months of storage at 40 °C.

